# 1w2



## Blickwinkel (May 15, 2012)

I'm not too familiar with the the enneagram personality types. Can someone give me some examples/explanations of 1w2? 

What confuses me is that 1w2 seems like it'd contradict with being an INFP. Maybe my N/S is less defined than I thought.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't know how can I give any explanation that would be superior to the ones already available on PerC. I view 1w2 as an activist type, trying to promote morality in interactions between people. 1w9 would be more theoretical, philosophizing on right action while sitting in her armchair.



> What confuses me is that 1w2 seems like it'd contradict with being an INFP.


It would be strange to be both a 1 and an xxxP type. Maybe you are looking for 2w1 instead?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

You could always ask the Google machine. I hear it's very helpful.  

That said, it is rare to have a type one perceiver, but I'm sure it's not impossible. Your profile says 5w4...?


----------



## Blickwinkel (May 15, 2012)

charlie.elliot said:


> You could always ask the Google machine. I hear it's very helpful.
> 
> That said, it is rare to have a type one perceiver, but I'm sure it's not impossible. Your profile says 5w4...?


I took the test a while back, and got 5w4. I'm thinking that it may have been the mood I was in or how I perceived (get it? perceived? ) the questions.

I was just curious as to why an INFP would test as a 1w2 because it seemed a bit strange.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

It is unusual, but it doesnt seem outside the realm of possibility. (technically speaking, I dont think ANY MBTI/enneagram combo is impossible, but some seem VERY rare. An INFP 1w2 isnt of them though). Also, its very common to confuse 1 with 5 (as well as 1 with 6).


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

Although I've just started identifying myself as a 1w2, I'm definitely an INFP and at the very least have 1 very strong in my tritype. In some ways I think that the two fit each other very well; INFP's are after all actually dominant judgers (Fi first) and the Fi-Te combo can make for a lot of idealism and control issues. I don't present as the stereotypical type 1, but deep down I am extremely perfectionistic.

I know this is technically the enneagram forum, but this is an excellent article about how judgement/perception works with introverts.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Blickwinkel said:


> I'm not too familiar with the the enneagram personality types. Can someone give me some examples/explanations of 1w2?
> 
> What confuses me is that 1w2 seems like it'd contradict with being an INFP. Maybe my N/S is less defined than I thought.


Try being an ENTP 5w6. MBTI and Enneagram is like comparing fish with bicycles.


----------

